# Please help im a loner in class



## Jellytots (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi guys, I really need some advice. 

In chemistry I am a complete loner. I have no friends in my class and I feel so awkward in my class. Our tables are set in groups and the people that I sit with are all friends with each other and are always talking and laughing with each other while I just sit there and never say anything. I never have anything to add into there conversation. I'm generally very shy and quiet and when I do talk I mumble. Its so embarrassing even my family and friends tell me to constantly speak up and open my mouth when I talk. Its the worst in chemistry when we do experiments I never know who to work with so I just work with the girl who sits next to me and her friend. I try my best to talk to them, but I dont know what to say, they probably think Im a complete loser and im pretty sure that they don't want to work with me but I just gather the materials on our table so they presume that im working with them and its been like that for the last couple weeks. I feel like im just a burden on them.

I hate the class. Tomorrow were doing a big experiment in a different classroom then where usually in which I really dont want to do. I feel physical sick when I think about it. The classroom is set in table for 2 people so Ill have to sit by myself. I know that the two girls that I usually work with will sit next to each other and do the experiment together as I heard one of them say 'hey ill do it with you' when I was right in front of them. They clearly dont want to work with me anymore. So I have no one to do the experiment with since we will most likely have to do it in pairs and I dont know who to ask since evreyone in the class has friends except for me. I'm tempted to skip class tomorrow so I wont have to do it, but I know that I will miss the theory of the experiment.

I really dont know what to do please help me.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

bruised said:


> your teacher will pair you up with someone or add you to a group of 3. dont worry about the social aspect, you're there for the education.


Took the words right out of my mouth.
No worries OP.


----------



## Ashley99 (Nov 5, 2015)

I really know how you feel. You probably won't have to work alone and get paired up with someone, but I know how awkward it feels to go to the teacher and say 'umm...I don't have a partner'. I wouldn't worry too much about it though. Try to talk a little, maybe just say how you hate this teacher or things like that. Or just concentrate on the class, you don't have to be popular. You cI really know how you feel. You probably won't have to work alone and get paired up with someone, but I know how awkward it feels to go to the teacher and say 'umm...I don't have a partner'. I wouldn't worry too much about it though. Try to talk a little, maybe just say how you hate this teacher or things like that. Or just concentrate on the class, you don't have to be popular. You probably have friends in other classes. You can try and meet new people here online, that always makes me feel better. We're here together after all. I like to make friends on the internet because you never run out of things to say.


----------



## Jellytots (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you so much guys. I feel a lot better, I will go to the class today and face my fears. Wish me luck


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters (Dec 17, 2013)

Don't worry about it too much. As people said, they will pair you with someone. Also, while I do have trouble sometimes, and I have been like you, I have also been on the other side of things as well(in my rare social periods).
So I wanted to just tell you I doubt that's what those girls were thinking. In a similar situation, what I would think is just that the person is quiet(not "a loser"). I would also probably be curious to know more about them actually, quiet people tend to be very interesting once you actually get them to talk. And the thing that they work with you when it's group of 3, but otherwise they would work together- that's a no-brainer and has nothing to do with you. They are just close friends. If you have a choice in class to work with your really good friend, or with someone you barely know, of course you will work with your friend. Because you know them, not because you don't like the other person. I know it must be hard with everyone in class having friends there and not you, but just get through it. Concentrate on the learning. 
This by the way I didn't experience in school as much(we had less group projects) but I did in university, working with groups that were actually assigned by the professor, so you just have to adapt to the new people...I never liked it, but it was a useful experience. It will help you be able to work with people you don't know later in life, and be more comfortable with working with people you don't know. Let us know how it went!


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

Jellytots said:


> Thank you so much guys. I feel a lot better, I will go to the class today and face my fears. Wish me luck


Just go with the flow and know that whatever happens, you'll be fine.

As for talking to your classmates; when you're with a group of people, just listen to them. Don't TRY to come up with things to say. Just listen and look at the person talking in a 'im paying attention' sort of way. If you don't have anything to say, don't force it.

You can just be the cool guy who lets others speak and only speaks when he has something of importance to say.

I hope you found this helpful.
Peace!


----------



## dreamadream (Nov 3, 2015)

I am a complete loner in my Speech/Communications class...how ironic right? People think I am stuck up because I don't talk to them but really inside I wish I was a more sociable person but it is hard for me.


----------



## xennon (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm in the exact situation except I talk but I never just quite vibe with anyone and usually end up excluding myself or getting the cold shoulder anyway. Look just don't stress or consume yourself thinking about it and let it happen. If things don't work out in your favor it's ok there is nothing wrong with you everyone has things they have a hard time with and this just happens to be your thing. But anyway a good ice breaker in chemistry is to ask your classmates questions about a topic. Usually no one really understands what they're doing and it ends up becoming a conversation about what might be the right or wrong thing to do or how hard the class is etc.


----------

